# When is your next camping trip?



## jola (Mar 29, 2009)

We're just getting into camping and are trying to find some camping buddies.  We are going to Sloppy Floyd this weekend.  

Anybody going camping soon?  When and where?


----------



## Matt (Mar 30, 2009)

We were planning a trip last weekend to hike into the sloppy floyd state park from the pinhoti, plans fell through, but we have set a new trip to hike into swingin bridge over the toccoa on the BMT on April 18. keep me posted on sloppy floyd, i've never been to that part of the national forest, but i've been going to blue ridge since i was a kid, have fun, hope the weather is nice for ya'll


----------



## marktaylor99 (Mar 30, 2009)

April 24-26, some friends and I are going canoeing in south Alabama and camping for 2 nights. I pray that it doesn't rain, or else we'll be miserable.
This is very different than what any of us have ever done. I been backpacking/camping before and "truck" camping but I've never been canoe camping. It presents a unique situation in which you can take more gear than what you can fit on your self.
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BoShank (Mar 30, 2009)

We are headed to Carters Lake this weekend  Camping from Friday till Monday.  Going to do some hunting and fishing.  Can't wait.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 30, 2009)

Sloppy Floyd is pretty nice, I was over there last week and it has really gotten prettier.  I don't live but about 35 minutes from there, but still thinkin about camping there myself!


----------



## Randy (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be in Cape San Blas last weekend in April.


----------



## The Crowe (Mar 30, 2009)

*camp*

headin up to coopers creek wma next week my son is out for spring break we will try to find some turkeys and do some trout fishing


----------



## TheLandlord (Apr 1, 2009)

Goin' with Matt to the BMT, April 18th. Matt, we need to try and get Rob to go too. 

I tested out that stove, dude, it's unreal. The thing boiled over from the time it took me to walk from the front of the truck, to go into the visor to grab a smoke. 

Zack was asking if my Spaghetti recipe was from my "cookbook".


----------



## Matt (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice! So that means I can take my stove out of my pack and lighten the load?


----------



## TheLandlord (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## cardfan (Apr 2, 2009)

marktaylor99 said:


> April 24-26, some friends and I are going canoeing in south Alabama and camping for 2 nights. I pray that it doesn't rain, or else we'll be miserable.
> This is very different than what any of us have ever done. I been backpacking/camping before and "truck" camping but I've never been canoe camping. It presents a unique situation in which you can take more gear than what you can fit on your self.
> I'm looking forward to it.



Canoe camping is awsome...it is my absolute favorite camping...


----------



## Tank1202 (Apr 4, 2009)

Spring break this week, taking my boy up to Wildcat Creek for some man time. He is going to be the camp master. Its time to see if can think for himself. So far he has got everything we need. Not bad for  9 year old. I hope I don't forget anything, I would not hear the end of it.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 5, 2009)

Well in the Duh... column we drove down to Coffee State Park yesterday afternoon, intending to stay watch daughter's  ball games plus relax for the weekend.

Don't remember the camp area being low lying, but anyway the whole park was closed and locked when we got there supposedly due to flooding...

Should have called ahead I suppose, but I didn't expect this would be a problem.


----------



## jola (Apr 8, 2009)

Got back from Sloppy Floyd yesterday....had a great time.  The campground was nice and quiet, well maintained.  We fished a little and walked some of the trails.  We had great weather for 3 days, but it was cold Monday.  We took a new DVD and a deck of cards for entertainment.  

Who camps at Carters Lake?  Is there only one campground there, and what is the name of it?  We've heard great things about that area.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 9, 2009)

Tryin to decide on a trout fishin/campin trip. Probably go to Unicoi and hit the Hooch, Smith's and Wildcat Creek. Probably early May.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 15, 2009)

*Leaving Mon 4-20-09 for Sapelo Island*

Will return Friday.Daughters 5th grade class is going for a week long field trip


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 18, 2009)

gotta get to warwoman creek soon , the trout are callin my name .


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like my whole family wants to do something so Moccasin Creek SP is the spot;Four or Five RVs full of fun.


----------



## BANDT (Apr 22, 2009)

not until July. Going to Helen Ga, camping at Unicoie (sp.) state park for 4 night.


----------



## gahunter70 (Apr 29, 2009)

headed to petersburg up at Clarks Hill lake first week of June


----------



## Jighead (Apr 29, 2009)

Taking a group of kids from church up to Rabun Beach May 15-16 for some camping, fishing, hiking, probably little to no relaxing. Some of these kids have never been camping, so it will be a blast for them especially.


----------



## jola (May 3, 2009)

Jighead, how old are the kids you are taking camping?  Bless you for teaching these kids about camping!


----------



## Jighead (May 4, 2009)

Jola, these kids will range from kindergarten to age 13. I don't know of a better way to reach out to these kids than talking to them sitting around a campfire.


----------



## country31780 (May 4, 2009)

going to rude creek may 8th  till the 13th hope  to cath em on bed


----------



## jola (May 10, 2009)

Jighead, I hope you have good weather this weekend.  I can't think of anywhere closer to God than in the woods or near a campfire!  
We are going to Red Top this weekend and my brother will join us.  My DH and 2 DDs are getting excited.  I grew up camping and have had to talk them into camping.  But now that they have a few trips under their belt, they are starting to look forward to it more and more.


----------



## Jighead (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, hope yall have a great time, maybe the weather will hold up for you too. We are set for Friday,can't wait. I have always wanted to check out Red Top for the fishing and the camping.


----------



## doublebrowtine (May 11, 2009)

*camping*

Old Salem campground at lake oconee Memorial weekend


----------



## 30 06 (May 11, 2009)

FDR, Memorial weekend with the grankids.


----------



## allenww (May 12, 2009)

*Cape San Blas*



Randy said:


> I'll be in Cape San Blas last weekend in April.



OK.  I am officially jealous.  And my wife wants your phone number. 

     wa


----------



## capt stan (May 12, 2009)

Leaving in the morning on the KLR for Tellico Plains Tenn. Big Dual sport Bike rally going on in the mountians. camping, riding, and just plain ol' fun!!!!! Should arrive back home late on the 17th. Wil post a few pics


----------



## jola (Jun 11, 2009)

Next trip coming up in 2 weeks.  We are going to Hunting Island State Park in SC.  Anybody else been there before?  

We bought the TT in Jan and this will be our fourth trip so far.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Jun 11, 2009)

headed to Lake winfield Scott tomorrow.


----------



## Jighead (Jun 11, 2009)

Headed to Lake Russell tomorrow with about 25 adults/kids from church.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jun 30, 2009)

Leaving tomorrow for High Falls. For the 4th. The following weekend will be leaving for Topsail, a Florida State Park Near Destin. Will be down there for the whole week.


----------



## yonceyboy (Jun 30, 2009)

Lebanon campmeetin revival july 17 thru 26 then moccasin state park july 31 thru aug 3.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Jul 1, 2009)

This fall sometime after the first freeze.


----------



## Jighead (Aug 13, 2009)

Me and the family are going over Labor Day weekend. Going to to find the most isolated primitve spot we can find on Chattahoochee or Blue Ridge WMA, and hopefully I will get to fish for some brookies and squirrel hunt with the kids


----------



## HCA59 (Aug 13, 2009)

Reed Bingham State Park sometime in September.


----------



## jola (Aug 15, 2009)

Just got back from a weekend at Fort Mountain State Park...

DeSoto St. Park in Alabama for Labor Day

Reed Bingham in Nov. - kids are out of school the whole week of Thanksgiving, so we can camp for a few days before eating turkey.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Aug 17, 2009)

Old Salem at Lake Oconee Labor Day


----------



## hoochfisher (Aug 18, 2009)

the wife and i are heading to Fort McAllister SP in richmond hill next friday. staying 8-28 till 9-5-09.  

we will be doing some fishing in the saltwater marsh in the park. we went last year for a week and did nothing but fish. kept catching blacktip and bonnethead sharks on every cast. it was a blast!

for anyone who has never camped there, it is a beautiful place to stay. clean, nice big open campsites with power and water. clean shower facilties. primitive campsites too, couldnt tell you much about them though, my wife wont do primitive camping! yet! lots of history to explore, lots of wildlife to see.


----------

